# Hestia Leader ... next boat to Hueneme



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Finally I got confirmation that my car is going to be on Hestia Leader. 

Here is to Voyage Information:

Voyage ID	V06-HESLEA
Vessel Name	HESTIA LEADER
Departure Port	BREMERHAVEN
Departure Date (Est.)	09-Jun-2009
Destination Port	PORT HUENEME
Destination Date (Est.)	03-Jul-2009

Anyone else on this boat?


----------



## davidk (Feb 13, 2006)

Yep, I'm on the same boat, but I dropped off in Munich on the 20th. It's going to be a long wait. I am thinking I won't see my car again until the middle of July at the earliest, since it will need to be trucked up to Seattle once it clears the VPC.


----------



## Splat (Mar 7, 2009)

Im on the same boat, I dropped off May 27th. Its definately going to be a tough wait...


----------



## chienhsi (Jan 15, 2009)

*May 22*

I dropped mine off at Amsterdam on Friday, May 22. I have not received any kind of communication from BMW at all regarding the shipment of the car.

How did you get your notifications? Did you have to sign up for anything or sign into bmwusa.com?

Thanks for any info!

Andrew


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

chienhsi said:


> I dropped mine off at Amsterdam on Friday, May 22. I have not received any kind of communication from BMW at all regarding the shipment of the car.
> 
> How did you get your notifications? Did you have to sign up for anything or sign into bmwusa.com?


Andrew,

BMW won't provide you that information. You should check the following two links to track your car. You may also want to email the company where you had dropped the car off in Amsterdam (check ED wiki).

E.H. Harms' tracking page (requires your car's VIN):
https://eurodelivery.ehharms.com/Edts/audi/Default.aspx

BLG contacts:
http://www.edbmw.com/main/Drop_of_Points_2009.pdf

Good luck.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hestia Leader has been scheduled by Port of Hueneme for arrival on July 3. Check this out.


----------



## chienhsi (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you rahul09 - I checked and found out that my car is on the otello and has left port! I am so excited! thanks again!


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hestia Leader's departure date from Bremerhaven has been pushed out to June 12. Now it will arrive at Hueneme on July 5. I don't think this changes anything much for us. Had it arrived on July 3, nothing much would have happened due to the long weekend.

Anyone of you scheduled to be on Hestia Leader?


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

At last Hestia Leader is unanchored and on its way to Bremerhaven port. Hopefully they will start loading the cars soon.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Apparently that movement was just to make us happy. It went around only to come back almost at the same spot. It is anchored again.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Reached Bremerhaven*

It moved ... for real and has reached Bremerhaven at last. Load it up, load it up. Lets go to Hueneme.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hestia Leader is anchored at Port of Bremerhaven.


----------



## davidk (Feb 13, 2006)

Rahul, thanks for the updates - keep em coming. It is going to be a long wait.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

David, is your car also on Hestia Leader? Is anyone else on Hestia Leader?

I just now got confirmation from BLG that my car has been loaded on Hestia Leader.

Hestia Leader is going to depart Bremerhaven and is scheduled to arrive at Emden on June 13.

Tracking this thing is keeping my anxiety in check. Good to know that someone is reading these updates.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hestia Leader is getting ready to depart Bremerhaven. It has been scheduled to dock at berth 4 on Monday July 6 at Port of Hueneme.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Ready to leave Bremerhaven*

Loading ramp is being closed. Tug boats are in place to help move Hestia Leader out of the port.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Reached Emden*

Hestia Leader has reached Emden. No update about next destination or ETA for departure.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hestia Leader had left Emden and is heading to Southampton now.

Is it just my car on this boat? Can't be that exclusive!!!!

I see lot of festers viewing this thread ... but no one is chiming in. If your car is on Hestia Leader, can you please update this thread? We are in this together. 

I will continue to provide updates ... as and when possible.


----------



## davidk (Feb 13, 2006)

Nope, you are not alone. My 128 M-sport is on the same slow boat to Port Hueneme. I appreciate the updates and pictures - keep em coming.

David


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Good to hear from you David! So it is two of us waiting for this boat. 

Anyone else out there who has their car on Hestia Leader?

Hestia Leader has reached Southampton. I hope it would depart soon and cross the pond!


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Pond crossing*

Hestia Leader is finally on its way to cross the pond!!!! 

It is scheduled to arrive at Cristobal on Friday, June 26 @ 7PM UTC.


----------



## Jeremicium (Jun 16, 2009)

I just found out that I am on the Hestia Leader as well.

Montego Blue 335i coupe, 6MT, black leather, dark burl trim, premium, Sport, comfort access, nav, ipod/usb adapter, 19" 230 style wheels.

Looking forward to tracking the cars with you guys.


----------



## Splat (Mar 7, 2009)

As I mentioned above my 335i coupe is on this boat. Im trying to keep my mind off the fact that I wont have her home for another 6 or so weeks so I dont check the site very often


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Good to know Jeremicium and Splat that your 335i cars are on the same boat. So now it is you two, david, and me. Anyone else who has there car on Hestia Leader?

As of now Hestia Leader is somewhere in Atlantic. I am not able to find any tracking info. If any of you folks are able to track it, please update here.


----------



## Jeremicium (Jun 16, 2009)

davidk said:


> Nope, you are not alone. My 128 M-sport is on the same slow boat to Port Hueneme. I appreciate the updates and pictures - keep em coming.
> 
> David


We should be getting our cars about the same time. I got mine at BMW Northwest in Fife. I'm hoping for a pickup sometime the week of the 13th-17th of july.

I'll tell my CA that a guy from Bothell has a car on the same boat and that he better call me for pick up first since i'm 30 miles closer to the Port of Hueneme. :lmao:


----------



## Barry E. Saylor (Jun 17, 2009)

I too am on the Hestia Leader (or should I say my Z4 is). Mine is coming through Seattle BMW, so I woun't have to compete with the Fife guys. Can't wait!


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

On another forum I found someone who has Mini on Hestia Leader. 

http://www.northamericanmotoring.co...talk/170769-all-aboard-the-hestia-leader.html


----------



## hperryman (Jun 19, 2009)

*+1*

My 335xi sedan is with you guys too, coming to Mountain View, CA.


----------



## Corren (Sep 24, 2008)

What do you mean you won't have to compete with the Fife guys?  Is there something amiss with BMW NW?


----------



## davidml (Mar 26, 2009)

Just found out my 328i is on the Hestia Leader as well! Taking delivery in San Francisco.

Does anybody know if the Hestia Leader leave Port Hueneme for SF? Or is the car trucked from LA to SF?

Going to be keeping a close eye on this thread  Keep up the updates! :thumbup:

-----
328i ED 05/25/09 - Trip/Delivery pics here


----------



## Corren (Sep 24, 2008)

All cars for the west coast are offloaded at Port Hueneme. It'll be trucked to your dealer.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

davidml said:


> Just found out my 328i is on the Hestia Leader as well! Taking delivery in San Francisco.
> 
> Does anybody know if the Hestia Leader leave Port Hueneme for SF? Or is the car trucked from LA to SF?
> 
> ...


David,

Remember meeting you outside Welt and on factory tour. 

Yeah, our cars will come on truck from Hueneme.

Right now Hestia Leader is in Atlantic. Can't track it from any site while it is open ocean as it does not seem to participate in voluntary location broadcast.

It is scheduled to reach San Diego on July 8, after unloading our cars at Hueneme on July 6.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hestia Leader has been scheduled to cross Panama Canal on morning of June 28. No specific time slot has been assigned yet.


----------



## Jeremicium (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update Rahul...it'll be in our pond on saturday...yay!


----------



## Jeremicium (Jun 16, 2009)

a picture of the Hestia Leader from Vesseltracker.com


----------



## davidml (Mar 26, 2009)

Corren said:


> All cars for the west coast are offloaded at Port Hueneme. It'll be trucked to your dealer.


Too bad  I can see the bay from my apartment, and it would have been fun to watch the boat come in... Was kind of hoping to get a view of the boat as she sailed past Alcatraz.

Either way, whatever is faster is better, at this point


----------



## Som (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm on the Hestia Leader as well! Took delivery on 5/18, factory tour on the same day, dropped off the car on Munich on 5/27.

Kinda sucks... my saleswoman told me that her previous ED customer had her car in customs for THREE weeks! Is this typical? If not, it's going to be 9 weeks from when I dropped off my car to when I finally get it here. So painful! 

Glad to see this thread!

- Som


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Som said:


> my saleswoman told me that her previous ED customer had her car in customs for THREE weeks! Is this typical?


AFAIK, there is no time period guarantee with customs. However, I have read at many places that the bulk import cars get cleared very fast ... though the ED cars are checked thoroughly.


----------



## Som (Jun 24, 2009)

rahul09 said:


> AFAIK, there is no time period guarantee with customs. However, I have read at many places that the bulk import cars get cleared very fast ... though the ED cars are checked thoroughly.


Yeah, that's what she was saying... the new cars get through quick, but the ED cars can take a while. I'm curious if 3 weeks is typical, though.

When I dropped my car off in Munich, they said they only needed 2 more cars to transport and that they were expecting them within the next 2 days. Apparently they wait until they have 16 cars before transporting, and I was 14. We actually saw a car belonging to another ED customer sitting in the parking lot. They'd dropped their car off when we arrived -- 10 days earlier.

So I figured I'd be on the short end of the quoted "6 to 8 weeks". *sigh*

This is twice as painful as waiting for the ED date to approach -- at least I knew exactly when that date was.

Speed Hestia Leader, speeeeeeed!!! 

- Som


----------



## ockeme3 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Im on the hestial leader also, I've been trying to track it for quite some time now but the last now locsation was southampton. The wait is painful, I hope my car doesn't sit at customs for three week, I couldn't wait that long.


----------



## blue_dolphin (Sep 16, 2007)

rahul09 said:


> OMG ...it seems BMW NA really pushed Otello's captain hard to rush the delivery of cars to make the quarter ending numbers.
> I hope the damage to the pier doesn't delay berthing of Hestia Leader.


Should be no problem. I've seen up to 3 car carriers in port at the same time. And Otello must have been deemed seaworthy because it left port sometime after the fireworks last night. So Hesita Leader will have plenty of room!



cpt09135 said:


> Hestia Leader is just about ready to be next to the US. It's just south of the US border at about 9:30pm PST. I wonder if they will unload cars on a Sunday?


Yes, they unload cars on Sunday. I don't know if the customs people work on Sunday but they hustle them off the boat any day of the week.


----------



## Jeremicium (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like she's at the Port and moored. Anyone had any luck finding a Port of Hueneme webcam? I googled it but was unable to find a cam.

Flag: Japan 
Ship Type: Other
*Status: Anchored/Moored*
Speed/Course: 0.2 kn / 81***730;
Length x Breadth: 199 m X 32 m
Draught: 7.7 m
Destination: PORT HUENEME
ETA: 2009-07-05 12:00 (UTC)
Received (78): 0h 0min 59s ago
(AIS source: W2NA)


----------



## Barry E. Saylor (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks like she is ancored off-shore. Not yet in the port itself.


----------



## blue_dolphin (Sep 16, 2007)

*Barry* is correct.
Here's a photo of Hestia Leader sitting off the Port Hueneme pier. Lots of folks fishing.


----------



## Barry E. Saylor (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the photo. It's exciting seeing it so close.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the pic Blue Dolphin!


----------



## Barry E. Saylor (Jun 17, 2009)

The track shows her in the port now!


----------



## Jeremicium (Jun 16, 2009)

Barry E. Saylor said:


> The track shows her in the port now!


Barry,
Which dealer did you get yours from? Got mine from BMWNW...hoping we'll have our cars by the middle of next week.


----------



## Barry E. Saylor (Jun 17, 2009)

Mine is from Seattle BMW. It is getting close. Can't wait.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't see our boat on MarineTraffic anymore. Though tt is showing one US ship "Green Dale" in the port.

Based on Barry's update, I assume Hestia Leader is docked on RoRo berth at Port of Hueneme.


----------



## cpt09135 (Jun 27, 2009)

Yep, she's docked. Let's hope they got some cars off today!


----------



## hperryman (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's what I'm seeing at marinetraffic.com now.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation hperryman! I somehow still don't see Hestia Leader on marinetraffic.


----------



## davidk (Feb 13, 2006)

Barry, I also purchased from BMW Seattle, from Marta Hinz. What day did you pick up your Z4? The day I picked up (May 14), someone surprised his girlfriend with a marriage proposal using his new Z4, and a lot of cooperation from the Welt staff.


----------



## Barry E. Saylor (Jun 17, 2009)

David,

I purchaced mine from Adam. Do not have a specified date yet. Hope it's on shore by now.

Barry


----------



## davidml (Mar 26, 2009)

Barry E. Saylor said:


> David,
> 
> I purchaced mine from Adam. Do not have a specified date yet. Hope it's on shore by now.
> 
> Barry


I also don't have a specific date. Mid-next week would be amazing. The middle of the week afterwords would be par for the course (for the ED people, at least).


----------



## hperryman (Jun 19, 2009)

Looking at marinetraffic.com Hestia Leader is done with us: she's down at Long Beach now. That means all our babies are in the prep center I'm assuming? The BMW website is still showing en route.


----------



## Barry E. Saylor (Jun 17, 2009)

Mine now shows that it is at the preperation cennter!!!


----------



## Som (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice!

I wonder what the order of operations are there. At first I thought it would first go through customs, then to the VPC, then to the dealer. After doing some reading on the Port Hueneme site, I got the impression the VPC is actually in the "foreign trade zone" section and that the preparation is specifically for getting the cars through customs -- which comes after the car goes through the VPC.

Anyone know for sure?

- Som


----------



## hperryman (Jun 19, 2009)

Barry E. Saylor said:


> Mine now shows that it is at the preperation cennter!!!


Yup, me too, looks like they got it updated since I checked earlier this morning. Probably everyone is showing the same now I'm assuming. Not long now!!! :thumbup: :banana:


----------



## Jeremicium (Jun 16, 2009)

hperryman said:


> Yup, me too, looks like they got it updated since I checked earlier this morning. Probably everyone is showing the same now I'm assuming. Not long now!!! :thumbup: :banana:


VPC for me too. it's been fun tracking the Hestia Leader with you guys...be sure to post pics when you finally get your cars.


----------



## Barry E. Saylor (Jun 17, 2009)

Just got an email from my sales guy. Said it has been released to trucking. Also said it was scheduled to arrive in Seattle on the 11th. Then he needs a few days to get it ready before I can pick it up. Closer but it is really going to drag out now.


----------



## Jeremicium (Jun 16, 2009)

Barry E. Saylor said:


> Just got an email from my sales guy. Said it has been released to trucking. Also said it was scheduled to arrive in Seattle on the 11th. Then he needs a few days to get it ready before I can pick it up. Closer but it is really going to drag out now.


Are you getting a bunch of dealer installed accessories? I got the impression that I could pick my car up the day it arrives at the dealer...as long as it doesnt arrive too late in the day.


----------



## Som (Jun 24, 2009)

Mine's still "en route". 

- Som


----------



## Barry E. Saylor (Jun 17, 2009)

Jeremicium said:


> Are you getting a bunch of dealer installed accessories? I got the impression that I could pick my car up the day it arrives at the dealer...as long as it doesnt arrive too late in the day.


No dealer installed options. Not sure exactly what the delay if for.


----------



## cpt09135 (Jun 27, 2009)

Som said:


> Mine's still "en route".
> 
> - Som


Som,

My 135i also still shows "en route". 
Let's hope the status changes shortly!

Chris


----------



## davidml (Mar 26, 2009)

cpt09135 said:


> Som,
> 
> My 135i also still shows "en route".
> Let's hope the status changes shortly!
> ...


Mine's also "en route"


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Mine shows "En Route" on bmwusa.com. E.H. Harms site is still not showing any custom clearance info. No news from my CA about release of the car.

Wait ... wait ... wait ... :yawn:


----------



## ockeme3 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys my car came in this morning picking it up at 3pm. Yay!


----------



## Jeremicium (Jun 16, 2009)

ockeme3 said:


> Hey guys my car came in this morning picking it up at 3pm. Yay!


awesome! post pics. Mine was released to trucking yesterday...hopefully It'll be in Washington and ready for pick up in a few days.


----------



## Som (Jun 24, 2009)

ockeme3 said:


> Hey guys my car came in this morning picking it up at 3pm. Yay!


Congrats!

Damn, I'm picking up an E92 M3 in San Diego, too! Mine still says "en route"! This is excruciating! 

Where did you buy your car? I'm at Encinitas...

- Som


----------



## ockeme3 (Jun 23, 2009)

I will post pics when I get home tonight, som: I got it from BMW San Diego. It actually arrived this morning but my SA just called me.


----------



## Som (Jun 24, 2009)

Were you tracking it through bmwusa.com? How long after the "prep center" did you get a call about it arriving?

- Som


----------



## Barry E. Saylor (Jun 17, 2009)

ockeme3 said:


> Hey guys my car came in this morning picking it up at 3pm. Yay!


Great news (as I twidle my fingers, waiting)!


----------



## Som (Jun 24, 2009)

Ahh... I forgot that ockeme3 didn't do ED. That explains how you got your car so fast. 

I don't feel so bad now...  Still not an easy wait, though! Haha...

- Som


----------



## cpt09135 (Jun 27, 2009)

Som said:


> Ahh... I forgot that ockeme3 didn't do ED. That explains how you got your car so fast.
> 
> I don't feel so bad now...  Still not an easy wait, though! Haha...
> 
> - Som


But now I feel bad. My 135i wasn't an ED car, and it's going to Orange County, which is a LOT closer to Oxnard than San Diego. And the BMW USA site still shows "En Route".


----------



## ockeme3 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Guys!

I just picked up my car, I must say it was painful waiting for it but now it's all worth it. Here are a few pics I took at the dealer, I'll add more when I install a few mods I've already purchased. Now I'm going to go drive!


----------



## cpt09135 (Jun 27, 2009)

ockeme3 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I just picked up my car, I must say it was painful waiting for it but now it's all worth it. Here are a few pics I took at the dealer, I'll add more when I install a few mods I've already purchased. Now I'm going to go drive!


Nice car! So what options did you get, and what mods are you planning?


----------



## ockeme3 (Jun 23, 2009)

cpt09135 said:


> Nice car! So what options did you get, and what mods are you planning?


I got almost every opyion minus the cold weather package(not needed in SD ), DCT and premium sound. I have the painted reflectors, matte black front grill, side markers, rear emblem. I'm planning on buying the front spoiler, rear diffuser in CF and the 19" Volk VR G2 in formula silver.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Congratulations ockeme3!! Beautiful car.

We ED customers have to continue waiting ... :yawn:


----------



## cpt09135 (Jun 27, 2009)

This morning my status changed from "En Route" to "At Preperation Center". So let's hope it get's down to Orange County soon.


----------



## Jeremicium (Jun 16, 2009)

beautiful car ockeme3. Wish i could have afforded an M3. I'll have to slum it with my 335 until a wealthy relative dies.


----------



## ockeme3 (Jun 23, 2009)

Jeremicium said:


> beautiful car ockeme3. Wish i could have afforded an M3. I'll have to slum it with my 335 until a wealthy relative dies.


Thanks every one, I know I can't tell you to be patient but hang in there you'll have your babies soon enough!

Jeremicuim, I hope you're been sarcastic.


----------



## ockeme3 (Jun 23, 2009)

Som said:


> Were you tracking it through bmwusa.com? How long after the "prep center" did you get a call about it arriving?
> 
> - Som


Hey Som, My car nrver changed from "En Route" to when Igot the call to pick it up. Who knows you might just get a call when you least expect it. I was talking to my SA yesterday about how the car had only 5 miles, he told me that they only put in about 1 mile at the prep center. So I don't know what's taking so long for you to get your car.


----------



## Som (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, I did the Euro Delivery... so I'm pretty sure that's why.  At first, I thought you'd done it too, which is why I was so curious... but then I looked back on the thread and realized you'd said you didn't do ED -- and that explains why your car made it through customs so quick. 

- Som


----------



## ockeme3 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, I was going to do ED but I had scheduling conflicts. Now I regret not doing it, it looks like an awsome experience. I can't imagine doing ED purchasing my first BMW and M3 at that, oh well. Next time for sure!


----------



## vjordan (Jul 24, 2008)

*Redelivery*

Som..my car was ED and on the OTELLO...ihave not received it yet either..was told it is on the truck ..but I had to call them and ask for the the manager of the sales department to get my info...my car was dropped off in paris on the 25/may..on to the otello..in customs on the 29/june...am still waiting...could be today or tomorrow...HATE THE WAIT


----------



## vjordan (Jul 24, 2008)

ED definitely slower than ordered cars thru customs....recorded fact...oh well..still very worth the wait at the end....put 3000 miles on my car...Great fun..


----------



## Jeremicium (Jun 16, 2009)

ockeme3 said:


> Jeremicuim, I hope you're been sarcastic.


Yeah
I'm quite happy with my baby...and lucky to be able to afford such a nice ride...hell my first car was a $300 1968 Ford Torino...


----------



## ockeme3 (Jun 23, 2009)

Jeremicium said:


> Yeah
> I'm quite happy with my baby...and lucky to be able to afford such a nice ride...hell my first car was a $300 1968 Ford Torino...


I'm lucky too! 
My first car was a 1978 Monte Carlo.


----------



## Barry E. Saylor (Jun 17, 2009)

ockeme3 said:


> I'm lucky too!
> My first car was a 1978 Monte Carlo.


My forst car was a $100 1963 Ford Galexy 500 ($125 if I wanted the radio that was in it). Yeah, this is a step up, for sure.


----------



## cpt09135 (Jun 27, 2009)

cpt09135 said:


> This morning my status changed from "En Route" to "At Preperation Center". So let's hope it get's down to Orange County soon.


So around 8:00am this morning it was En Route, and around 10:00am it showed "At Preperation Center". Then at 1:00pm my CA called and said it was at the dealership, and I'm picking it up tommorrow. For fun I checked at 6:00pm tonight, and the BMW site still shows at the Preperation center.

So although the updates are slow, I'm glad my car is here, and I can't wait to pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## vjordan (Jul 24, 2008)

*The call*

Unbelievable...my car is on the truck..just pulled into bmw sd..will be ready by 11:00 this fri...ohhhh yaaaa...hope you guys are there with me soon ...the brotherhood...


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Based on vjordan's Otello shipment and delivery dates, I am sticking with my hope to have the car by July 18.

It is still showing En Route on BMW USA. I am sure it is at VPC at least.


----------



## Jeremicium (Jun 16, 2009)

Mine arrived at the dealership today...should be able to pick it up tomorrow!:banana:


----------



## cpt09135 (Jun 27, 2009)

I picked up my 135i today. I'm going to have to break it in this weekend!


----------



## Som (Jun 24, 2009)

Sweet! Congrats!

My car is still "en route". Heh... today's the 10th... average port to Cali dealer time is about 14 days... boat arrived on the 5th... I'm hoping to have my car by a week from Monday. Gonna be a long 9 days!! Hahaha....

- Som


----------



## Barry E. Saylor (Jun 17, 2009)

My Z4 is at the dealer in Seattle now. I'll have to wait until Monday for them to get it ready. Slooooow wait!


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Congratulations to all non-ED folks for getting their cars ... even in North West!!

Did any of us who did ED and had their car on Hestia Leader, get their car re-delivered? I am hoping to get it next Saturday, July 18.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

*At VPC*

BMWUSA.COM is now showing my car at VPC.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Congratulations Som and David on your new ride!!!! I should have my car as soon as I am back in town in next few days.

Splat, you should call your CA right away to locate your car.


----------



## davidk (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I am at 58 days and still counting. My car still shows en route. I called my CA a couple of days ago, and she had no more information than what I am able to see online. I called BMWNA, and they couldn't tell me anything either. I did call BMW European Delivery (800-932-0821), and they were able to tell me my car was still in customs :dunno:. I am somewhat encouraged to see I am not the only one waiting. Once it finally makes it out of the VPC, it still has to be trucked up to Seattle. I am not expecting it before next weekend. Waiting sucks.


----------



## Splat (Mar 7, 2009)

I called the ED number and they were able to tell me the car had just cleared customs and was at the vpc. She told me to call back Tuesday and they may have an estimate to release to trucking. So I assume I am looking at another week minimum.


----------



## davidk (Feb 13, 2006)

I received a great email from my CA this afternoon - my car should be in Seattle by Friday. Finally! Hopefully I will be able to pick it up Friday afternoon or Saturday morning. Just one more week. One very long week.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

As planned, I picked up my car yesterday (July 18). She had been waiting at the dealership since Tuesday for pick up.

There were only 5 additional miles since I dropped her in Munich. I got a new first aid kit and 2010 owner's manual with the car. Two window stickers were also there. The car had all the settings as I had left in Munich, including data on HDD and date/time setting. I have to take her back to the dealer for US maps etc. The ED license (rear) plate was still there on the car (not in the trunk). 

My CA, Dave Parker of Stevens Creek BMW, gave 2 BMW key rings. Thanks Dave!!

Overall a great experience.

One damage that I noticed upon re-delivery. There was a 1.5 inch long scratch on the edge of front right wheel. It was not there when I dropped the car. I am told that such damage is not covered by BMW. Can some one please confirm it?


----------



## davidk (Feb 13, 2006)

Rahul, congratulations on your redelivery. Any damage to the car, regardless of where or when it occurred, no matter how minor should be covered by BMW. Here is a link to the most recent post regarding this: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=382244. Once you drive off the lot, anything that happens is on you. You would probably get more response if you started a new thread, but this has been covered many times. Search is your friend. Start by calling BMW European Delivery if your dealer will not take care of this.


----------



## davidml (Mar 26, 2009)

rahul09 said:


> The car had all the settings as I had left in Munich, including data on HDD and date/time setting. I have to take her back to the dealer for US maps etc. The ED license (rear) plate was still there on the car (not in the trunk).


Same here, ED plates were still on the back. Best part is that in CA, you can leave those on until you get your plates in the mail, so I've been driving around town with euro plates for the last week and a half 

Well, that night, I take the car out for a spin late after work across the Golden Gate bridge. Was going fast, and didn't see the cop in the fog. After a bunch of hassling, I tell him I just got the car today, just got off work, and wanted to take it for a drive. He takes my papers, checks everything out, and comes back: "Well, this is your lucky day. You get a new car *and* get off without a ticket. Drive safe."

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Splat (Mar 7, 2009)

59 days and counting....


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

davidk said:


> Rahul, congratulations on your redelivery. Any damage to the car, regardless of where or when it occurred, no matter how minor should be covered by BMW. Here is a link to the most recent post regarding this: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=382244. Once you drive off the lot, anything that happens is on you. You would probably get more response if you started a new thread, but this has been covered many times. Search is your friend. Start by calling BMW European Delivery if your dealer will not take care of this.


Thanks davidk! Your tip did help. I am getting a new wheel. 

Splat, did you get your car yet?

My re-delivery pics are posted on a new thread.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=386803

Thanks everyone on this thread. It was fun tracking our cars with your folks.

Those of you who are still waiting for your car is Northwest, hopefully you will have your cars this week.


----------



## davidk (Feb 13, 2006)

I finally picked up my car Friday, the 24th, from BMW Seattle after a very long 65 day wait, and I am enjoying it immensely! This has been a great thread to follow the progress of my car from Munich. Thanks to all who tracked Hestia Leader.

David


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Congratulations David !! Post some pics when you get chance.


----------



## Larry Cable (Aug 14, 2009)

major_kusanagi said:


> Congrats. I picked up my m3 from BMWSF on Weds too. Alek is a great guy. The best CA I've had. Highly professional and efficient.
> 
> BTW, If you have NAV, make sure it's been re-programmed with US maps at VPC. I need to bring my car back on Fri to have the nav updated. Just a small hick-up at VPC.


I agree Alek rocks! ...


----------

